# Seeking advice from expats in the Nerja (Malaga province)area



## Harry in Spain (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi folks,

I'm Harry from Ireland and currently in Nerja for a few weeks, preparing for my relocation at the end of May 2017. 

The plan is to RENT FIRST for a year or so. After that, I should know for sure if this is where I want to spend the rest of my days. 
I'm by myself, 1 person.

I've more or less decided to start in the Nerja area and I'm scouting locations. 
Already I have contacted the local real estate agents to rent a cortijo /small countryhouse for a year or so. 
But any tips on rental properties are extremely appreciated, I haven't committed to anything as of yet. 
I'm hoping to find something in a quiet area, far away from the towncentre (that's just not for me). 

What would really help me is finding someone who has live in this area for a while to advise me on certain things. The things you wish you knew before you moved here. What areas to avoid, what agencies to avoid...legal matters, contract pittfalls and such. 

I will not deny that learning Spanish will be my top priority. But in this transitional period, I could really use the help of local English speaking expats who want to share their experiences.

Thanks very much for your help, I really appreciate it!

cheers,
Harry.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Harry,
We found Nerja property services helpful,also Nerja solicitors Eduardo Perez mazuecos in Calle Almirante Carranza.We rented in between nerja and frigliana for the winter and found it nice and quiet.I would avoid properties at the end of long dirt tracks in the campo you may find taxis and ambulances reluctant or simply unable to access you if necessary.Have you considered Maro.


----------

